# de rosa protos



## andesman

just recieved my new de rosa protos, beautiful frame!!!! will post pics when it is built, still waiting for some parts.


----------



## brewster

sweet! Don't tease! Hurry up and post the eye candy!!


----------



## andesman

some facts for the moment being
weight frame + seatpost clamp: 1110 grs (size 54 cms)
weight fork uncut: 375 grs

Finish is incredible


----------



## peabody

*i thought that frame*

was supposed to be under 1000g's. for that kind of money i would be a little
disappointed.


----------



## andesman

i would imagine smallest size, without the seat clamp and derailleur hanger, could be sub-1 kilo. For me, the weight of frame plus fork is below the weight of my previous BMC slt-01 53 cms (1460 grs frame only), so that alone is plenty comforting. However, i did not buy it for the weight alone, and I suggest no one should buy a de rosa based on that premise itself. In regards to preventing your disappointment, i suggest you dont buy one.
pics will be posted soon, still waiting for some parts.


----------



## smokva

> was supposed to be under 1000g's. for that kind of money i would be a little
> disappointed.


Oh...come on...you have to be kidding


----------



## asawlrider123456789

peabody said:


> was supposed to be under 1000g's. for that kind of money i would be a little
> disappointed.



Somone give him an MX Leader. You can build those up to be sub tank. It's incredible.  

Seriously give me a brake. Go back to the sixties man. Makes me think of Eddy. What a beast.


----------



## andesman

*here is a first picture*

bike is ready to go...hope you guys like it


----------



## smokva

Very nice bike! I hope it rides as good as it looks.
BTW I think that white cork is not the best choice


----------



## andesman

thanks man...haven't ridden it yet...I think the white tape is probably not the best choice also....well, will change it to black after a couple of rainy rides...I wanted it to be different from my colnago, which is all black.


----------



## brewster

sweet bike....worth the wait. White tape is cool looking, but does show the wear. A white saddle might set it off. post a review of how it rides. VERY NICE!


----------



## ritzenflitzer

hello

is it a sloping geometry or regular? do you have more detailed pics?


----------



## brewster

I notice the De Rosa seatpost even. Nice touch!


----------



## cmcdonnell

Got my Protos last week, so far I am very impressed, it's lighter than my previous Kuota Kredo and feels very stiff, particularly the forks. I thought I'd post the stats as well to compare a smaller size, mines the 44 cm sloping.

So:
Weight of frame without seatpost clamp = 940 g (size 44 cm);
Weight of fork uncut: 360 g, when I cut the steerer it was down to 320 g; Frame/fork/headset and seatpost clamp came in at 1380 g.

Chris


----------



## cmcdonnell

*Derosa Protos 44cm*

Just taken a picture, the proportions look so right, most bikes look a bit odd in my size but Derosa really got the slope right

Chris


----------



## tcrmann

STUNNING !!! What is TT ?? c/c STEM ?? How tall are you , inseam / reach ?? Let us know how she rides !!! C I A O


----------



## cmcdonnell

*My Protos*

I'm 1.68 M tall and have a 76.5 cm inseam. The TT is 52.5 cm and I use a 11cm stem (80degrees) and no spacers. I have just swicthed to a Campy Record seatpost to get my saddle further back after having a bikefit done. Basically, short people need a seatpost with great setback to compensate for the steeper seat angle (75 degrees) used on smaller frames. It feel alot better now. The rides is brilliant, stiff and comfortable, the fork seems particyularly good and is laterally very stiff, my Old Kuota Kredo had an aero profiled fork that would flex under hard cornering which was a little unsettling.

Oh, apparantly my frame size if 45 cm not 44 cm as previously stated, it's the smallest one they do. The "virtual" seat tube is 50 cm.

I did have some problems with my first frame though as the bottle cages did not work, you couldn't get both bottle is as they would overlap each other by 1 cm, the frame went back and they made another which is perfect.

Chris


----------



## Mr. Scary

I did have some problems with my first frame though as the bottle cages did not work, you couldn't get both bottle is as they would overlap each other by 1 cm, the frame went back and they made another which is perfect.

Chris[/QUOTE]

This is hilarious, doesn't Ugo know how to make a freaking fixture? Bicycling tested a King XL two years ago that had the same issue. A friend of mine bought a Merak-same issue. In the new Procycling, De Rosa has an ad where Ugo states "To sell a racing bike, you have to know how to build one." He should heed his own advice...


----------



## brewster

I have an '04 Merak. The cages are a tight fit and touching, but I can get them both on. They are Elite Patao cages. In my 48 cm sloping size, if the seat tube cage mounts were any higher, I wouldn't be able to get the bottle in and out, so I understand why they have to put them were they are.

brewster


----------



## peabody

*you simply move the cage on the*

downtube a little higher up the tube. funny every other mfg can fit 2 cages no problem(standard size bottles at that) yet these bikes cant even fit 2 smaller sized cages on.
this seems to be a common problem, with such a simple solution you would think they
could get it right. my next ride will be a pinarello for sure, hopefully they've figured this
water bottle thing out.


----------



## smokva

No problem with 2 bottle cages on my '04 Team frame


----------



## rkdvsm

How much did you spend for that beautiful bike?


----------



## Gnarly 928

*nice*



smokva said:


> Very nice bike! I hope it rides as good as it looks.
> BTW I think that white cork is not the best choice


 I have a black King that looks nice with silver bar tape. I found some that says (what else) "Carbon Bar Tape" forget where I found it, probably Excel Sports. Anyway, it, the bar tape, has some texture, but it is also impermeable so you can wipe off the grease and dirt with 409 or simple green. Lasts, too.

Don hanson


----------



## smokva

Gnarly 928 said:


> I have a black King that looks nice with silver bar tape. I found some that says (what else) "Carbon Bar Tape" forget where I found it, probably Excel Sports. Anyway, it, the bar tape, has some texture, but it is also impermeable so you can wipe off the grease and dirt with 409 or simple green. Lasts, too.
> 
> Don hanson


If that "carbon" cork tape is similar to the one LOOK makes I wouldn't reccomend it. It is very slippery when your hands become swet.


----------



## ritzenflitzer

andesman said:


> some facts for the moment being
> weight frame + seatpost clamp: 1110 grs (size 54 cms)
> weight fork uncut: 375 grs
> 
> Finish is incredible


i'm wondering: yesterday i took the weight of avant: frame + clamp 1140gr, size 55 slop.


----------



## smokva

ritzenflitzer said:


> i'm wondering: yesterday i took the weight of avant: frame + clamp 1140gr, size 55 slop.


You complaining about it being too light? Avant is advertized as 1180 g in medium size.


----------



## kannibalkev

Looks good. I'm sure that you'll love the ride. I have an '04 King and sweet is the ride.


----------

